

Startup Quote: Todd Garland, founder, BuySellAds - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1437206228

======
raychancc
Openly share and talk to people about your idea. Use their lack of interest or
doubt to fuel your motivation to make it happen.

\- Todd Garland (@toddo)

